# Coker 520 Tires



## Rhys007 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just put on some 'Coker 5.20' tires on my 14" wire wheels and have inflated them up to '40 psi'. 

I notice that they have gone down a considerable bit to 32 psi after about a month.

Was just wondering If this is normal and what would be the recommended psi to inflate these tires too?, or what everyone else is pumping them up to? Their on a 6" wide wire wheel.

Any help with this would be much Appreciated 

Cheer Rhys


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Fill with enough air so they look good. Don't worry about over inflating. All of them lost pressure?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

People run 45-50 psi in those. No issues. Cokers don't really have a good quality 5.20.....just to let u know.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Chokers


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ I always laugh when I this pic


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

45 psi never had a problem with em I did a lil test driving on the freeway did 90mph for 15 minutes with out no problem at all about the air most on the tires that can happnd denpeds the weather n how often u ride on em ..... + the Offer $10 insur for any damages even they cover side wall damage tell now to me I haven't had no problems at all ..I haven't try the new 520's cuz at tha time they didn't had that fat white wall !!! No cant really say much but just ride on what ever like too I hear a few ppl talking about having a few problems with em new 520's too !!! But any other way I wud run 45psi that on my 14x7 !!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm running the Premium Sportway 520's on my 13x7's. These are a 6 ply 520 and they are suppose to be run at 50 PSI. I have nothing but good things to say about these tires. As with any tire, if they sit for a while and there is temperature and barometric pressure change, you may need to add some air. For example, my Cutty has been garaged for a couple weeks due to rain, did my monthly air pressure check and found each tire was between 44-46 PSI. Each tire was pretty equal in pressure loss....thus the need for monthly maintenance and check up! Some people also recommend running nitrogen in their tires as it does not expand or contract with heat/cold meaning you would hold a consistent pressure. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rhys007 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes lost equal amounts of air in all of them


----------



## Rhys007 (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheers everyone have been very helpful, I'll throw abit more air in them and keep an eye on them


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Rhys007 said:


> Yes lost equal amounts of air in all of them


Normal to gradually loose some pressure. Run nitrogen to maintain pressure longer.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Cucho said:


> 45 psi never had a problem with em I did a lil test driving on the freeway did 90mph for 15 minutes with out no problem at all about the air most on the tires that can happnd denpeds the weather n how often u ride on em ..... + the Offer $10 insur for any damages even they cover side wall damage tell now to me I haven't had no problems at all ..I haven't try the new 520's cuz at tha time they didn't had that fat white wall !!! No cant really say much but just ride on what ever like too I hear a few ppl talking about having a few problems with em new 520's too !!! But any other way I wud run 45psi that on my 14x7 !!


on the new 5.20`s i have not seen too many issues with them, or more would be posting them up
i think the worst thing i heard was maybe cracking on the side walls, plus these guys are a small company, but they take care of the tire problems asap, (they don`t have the big buck budget that choker tire has), they just build the best tire for low riders, and put them out 
choker tire still fail even though they have millions to spend, on testing, and R&D
on the 10.00 CHOKER insurance, im sure if you "read" the fine print, im sure ALL coverage ends the day you mount them on small rims, or mount them on your car .


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> on the new 5.20`s i have not seen too many issues with them, or more would be posting them up
> i think the worst thing i heard was maybe cracking on the side walls, plus these guys are a small company, but they take care of the tire problems asap, (they don`t have the big buck budget that choker tire has), they just build the best tire for low riders, and put them out
> choker tire still fail even though they have millions to spend, on testing, and R&D
> on the 10.00 CHOKER insurance, im sure if you "read" the fine print, im sure ALL coverage ends the day you mount them on small rims, or mount them on your car .


How's goin Mr.59 ? Yea I waned to try out the new 520's but I like the fat whitewall but at the time they only had skinny white wall !!! But now they do carry em ima try them out once my tires wears out more they steel have lots of thread on !!! On the other hand I talk in the phone with cokers ppl cus they offer it to me they ask me of they where goin in to a lowrider I told em yea so I ask all that but they said that it was no problem it didn't matter about size or used of it !!! But probably that's what tell ppl just to make us pay em estra $40 bucks !!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

I have run Cokers in the past at 50psi and I never had a problem with the tires.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Cucho said:


> How's goin Mr.59 ? Yea I waned to try out the new 520's but I like the fat whitewall but at the time they only had skinny white wall !!! But now they do carry em ima try them out once my tires wears out more they steel have lots of thread on !!! On the other hand I talk in the phone with cokers ppl cus they offer it to me they ask me of they where goin in to a lowrider I told em yea so I ask all that but they said that it was no problem it didn't matter about size or used of it !!! But probably that's what tell ppl just to make us pay em estra $40 bucks !!!!


:wave: hope you been doing good my friend.
i run the chokers on my old 1930`s cars , like the tire design, and they were good too.
they got the market on the old white wall tires.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> :wave: hope you been doing good my friend.
> i run the chokers on my old 1930`s cars , like the tire design, and they were good too.
> they got the market on the old white wall tires.


Thanks. MR 59 I been ok just here n there u know how about ur self ? Simon I agree Iike more how that fat white wall looks !!!!


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Your Coker tires are fine...I have had two sets and had zero problems. The Sportway tires have had there share of issues just the same. Bias ply tires are an inferior shitty design and it does not matter what brand they are, there will be some issues. The 5.20 are way undersized for full size cars with trunks full of batteries, common sense tells you some tires will fail.

I disagree with running ridiculous amounts of air, the amount of air pressure is determined by the strength or limit of the overall tire structure. If you over inflate the tire and then have exceeded the load rating, then you increase the chance for failure. Its just common sense.


----------

